# Documentary: Crash Landing



## MdB (3 Oct 2005)

http://www.erezi.ca/content/view/1/7/lang said:
			
		

> A sinister evil is eating away at the Canadian Armed Forces. Since 1990, growing numbers of peace missions have substantially increased the incidence of post-traumatic stress. Nightmares, anxiety, depression, panic attacks, anger and physical ailments, are the daily lot of 15-20% of soldiers - a complex syndrome that neither time nor medicine is yet able to cure.  Through the poignant testimonies of a few men and one woman, discharged for reasons of health, Luc Côté sheds light on this still taboo subject. In stories of devastated lives and eviscerated souls, Crash Landing reveals the true face of war and its deadly power of destruction. A film of great sensitivity that questions the State and all of humanity.



Full presentation text

Movie Trailer

The movie will be at Ex-Centris movie theater in Montreal between 8th and 13th October. As for other cities in Canada, I have no news. You can post it here whenever you find anything.


----------



## Glorified Ape (3 Oct 2005)

It looks interesting, maybe I'll go see it.


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Oct 2005)

I was at the screening of the movie last night at the Museum of Civilization hosted my Senator Michael Meighen, Chairman of the Senate Subcommittee on Veterans Affairs and by Lieutenant-General Romeo Dallaire.

I HIGHLY suggest that if you have the opportunity to see this documentary, you do so. It is a very emotional and disturbing production, but definitely gives an insight into the lives of members who have been medically release due to PTSD, and the events that led to them.

The movie will air on Canadian Television Nov. 10th and 11th, not sure of the channels, probably CBC.

I had a chance to personally speak with several of the people who were participants in the film, and people who were involved in their lives to help them cope, and it was a very moving experience. I will personally be ordering a copy of the movie once it becomes available.

Film info and the production site can be viewed at : http://www.erezi.ca/content/view/12/18/lang,en/


----------



## MdB (26 Oct 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> The movie will air on Canadian Television Nov. 10th and 11th, not sure of the channels, probably CBC.



The french version will air on Nob. 11th on Radio-Canada TV, so it more than probable that it will air on CBC.


----------



## MdB (3 Nov 2005)

Crash Landing airing on CBC November 10th 2100.

French version Opération retour airing on Radio-Canada (Zone libre program) November 11th 2100 and on RDI November 12h 2200.


----------

